# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Pigmentvlekken

## Panda14

Hallo iedereen,

Sinds een tweetal jaar heb ik last van pigmentvlekken, 1 op mijn voorhoofd tussen mijn wenkbrauwen die in uitbreiding is, en het begint langzaam nu ook naast mijn neus en dit vooral als ik in de zon zit, ik gebruik nogthans factor 50 altijd en toch is er uitbreiding :Frown: 

Ik ben 30 jaar dus van ouderdom kunnen die vlekken nu toch niet zijn? ik gebruik geen pil, maar wel sipralexa een antidepressivum en dit al vijf jaar, wel een halve per dag, dit ga ik nu afbouwen en zien wat dit geeft want sipralexa is toch wel een fotosensibel medicijn dus in combinatie met zon kan dit vlekken geven, iemand ervaring hiermee?

Ik heb enkel al IPL geprobeerd maar tweemaal en op een zeer lage stand om te testen of mijn huid er wel tegenkon, resultaat was dat de vlekken minder werden en lichter, deze winter ga ik dus nog eens proberen met viermaal ipl om de boel weg te krijgen. Iemand ervaring met IPL of laser? zowel positief of negatief? klopt het dat je huid fijner wordt hierdoor en dus vlugger terug pigmentvlekken krijgt?

Ik sta open voor alle advies want word er knap onzeker van :Frown: 

Groetjes
Panda

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben 34 en heb ook pigmentvlekken. Morgen krijg een spiraaltje ipv de pil. Wie weet helpt dat; geen hormonen meer. Ik gebruik even better van Clinique en factor 50. Ze zitten er en gaan niet weg:-(. Van de winter wil ik microdermabrasie proberen in de hoop dat het dan minder wordt/weggaat. Ik slik efexor; zou het daarvan ook kunnen komen? 
Hoe gaat die IPL in zijn werk. Krijg je dan korstjes?

----------


## Panda14

Hallo Oki,

Wat is Even better van Clinique? Ik gebruik trouwens ook factor 50 hoor, maar is niet makkelijk want ik ga doodgraag naar het strand woon in oostende, en factor 50 laat wel door hoor, dus niet simpel ben nu begonnen met de aankoop van hoedjes :Smile: 
Efexor is ook een antidepressivum dus ook fotosensibel dus ja het kan hierdoor komen...
Ipl krijg je geen korstjes ale ik toch niet, je voelt het wel een beetje, dan huis wat rood en de andere dag zie je niks meer, deze winter ga ik alvast viermaal naar de ipl gaan en hopelijk gaan ze dan weg...
Microdermabrasie wat is dit ? toch geen chemische peeling want dit is niet zo goed kijk maar naar Joyce de troch
Hoe staat het met jouw zelfbeeld?

----------


## Oki07

Even better skin tone corrector zou pigmentvlekken moeten verminderen. Ik gebruik eerst dit en daarna de dagcreme van even better. Met mijn zelfbeeld gaat het verder goed hoor; ik probeer me er maar niet te druk om te maken en smeer me altijd goed in met factor 50 en draag een petje op het strand.

Microdermabrasie is geen chemische peeling hoor. Lees maar: 
http://www.dreamingnails.nl/index.php?paginaid=69

Wat is er dan met Joyce de troch. Ik kom uit nl en ken haar niet.

----------

